# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تطوير الذات >  >  من اي شجرة أنت

## الولاء الفاطمي

من أي شجره أنت؟؟

3ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير ........ شجرة التفاح 
2 يناير إلى 11 يناير . .... . . شجرة تنوب 
12 يناير إلى 24 يناير . .... . شجرة الدردار 
25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ….... شجرة سرو 
4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ......... شجرة حور 
9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . ... . شجرة الأرز 
19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير . . . شجرة صنوبر 
1 مارس إلى 10 مارس ..… الشّجرة صفصاف 
11 مارس إلى 20 مارس . .. . شجرة كلس 
21 مارس . ...................... . شجرة البلّوط 
22مارس إلى 31 مارس....... . . . شجرة البندق 
1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل . ...... . شجرة لسان العصفور 
11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل . ..... شجرة قيقب 
21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل ... . . شجرة جوز 
1 مايو إلى 14 مايو. . ...... شجرة الحور 
15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . .... . شجرة الكستناء 
25 مايو إلى 3 يونيو . ...... . شجرة رمادية 
4 حزيران إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير 
14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو . ..... . الشّجرة تين 
24 يونيو . . ................... شجرة البتول 
25 يونيو 4 يوليو . .......... . شجرة التفاح 
5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو ..... . . شجرة تنّوب 
15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …... شجرة دردار 
26 يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس …..... شجرة سرو 
5أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس . .... . شجرة حور 
14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس ... . . شجرة الأرز 
24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . ...... . شجرة صنوبر 
3 سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر . . ....... الشّجرة صفصاف 
13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر ......... . شجرة كلس 
23 سبتمبر . ...... ........... شجرة الزيتون 
24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر ...... . . شجرة البندق 
4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . .......... . شجرة لسان عصفور 
14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . ...... . شجرة قيقب 
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر . ....... . شجرة الجوز 
12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر . ........ . شجرة الكستناء 
22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . ........... . شجرة الرمادية 
2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . .......... . شجرة شجرة نّير 
12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر ......... . . الشجرة تين 
22 ديسمبر . ............................. . شجرة الزيتون 





شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 
_________________________________________________
شجرة التنوب: الغامض 
ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الدردار: النبيل 
نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي. 

__________________________________________________

شجرة السرو: الإخلاص 
ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الأرز: الإيمان 
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين . 
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة صنوبرِ الدقيق 
يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الصفصاف: السوداوي 
جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك 
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره المشاجرات إجهاد وعمل يميل إلى الكسل والتسيب ناعم 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً ينعي ويشتكي شديد الغيرة ومخلص. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة البلوط: 
طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع قدماه على الأرض أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال. 

__________________________________________________

شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي 
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب نزوات صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس دقيق في الحكم. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة لسان العصفور: الحساسية 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا يسامح بسهولة . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة القيقب: استقلال العقلِ 
أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الجوزِ: العاطفة 
صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الحور: القلق 
يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة 
جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك . 
__________________________________________________

الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح 
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن لا يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________

شجرة النير: الذواق 
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة التين: الحساسية 
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة البتول: الإلهام 
مرح وجذاب وأنيق وودود بسيط ومتواضع ومعتدل لا يحب الإفراط في الشئ يمقت الرذيلة يحب الحياة بالشكل طبيعي وهادئ أنه شخص ليس عاطفي كثيراً يمتلى بالخيال وقليل الطموح يخلق الهدوء ويرضى بالوضع. 
__________________________________________________

شجرة الزيتون: الحكمة 
يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوات والعنف متسامح مبتهج هادئ لديه حس التطور 

وقولوا اليي مو تنسوا زين ما بعلم احد ...

----------


## بيسان

شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي 


شجرة النير: الذواق 
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً. 


يسلموا خيه موضوع حلو

مع تحيااااااااااتي

بيساااااااااان

----------


## بحر الشوق

12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر . ........ . شجرة الكستناء  هذي شجرتي

تسلمين اختي
الموضوع حلو حلو جداً


تحياتي
بحرالشوق

----------


## المستجير

الله يعطيك العافيه على المشاركه الرائعه 
تسلم يدينك على النقل 
لكن المشكله فى الانسان لى مايعرف شنو شجرته

----------


## شمعه تحترق

مشاركه تجننننننن من حلاوتها

  امم .. اني من مواليد 2/شهر4 يعني ابريل(نيسان)

  يعني من شجرة(لسان العصفور  ;))

  احس الكلام مزبوط بس في شيئين بعيدين عني بالمره..باللللللللمره

  وهم : 
1_يحب أن يلفت الانتباه ..

 بالعكس اموت ولااصير ملفته للأنتباه او محط اهتمام لأني بطبعي خجوله وجدا ً.

 2_لا يسامح بسهولة..

 هذا عكس طبعي تماما ً

 الا طبعا ً لوكان الأمر المغلوط علي فيه يستدعي اني آخذ موقف

  بس بداخلي اكون متسامحه حتى لو اظهرت العكس.

 مشكوره خيه

 ويعطيك الف عافيه

 ننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك

    شمعه

----------


## بنوتة توتة

مشكورة خيوووووووووة على الموضوع الحلوو
شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك 
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره المشاجرات إجهاد وعمل يميل إلى الكسل والتسيب ناعم 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً ينعي ويشتكي شديد الغيرة ومخلص. 
وناسه :d

----------


## سر الوجود

شجرة السرو: الإخلاص 
ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل. 
__________________________________________________ 

مممممممممممم

مااعتقد ان الكلام يشبهني 

اكثر شي صح ( مخلص)

يسلمووووووووا خيه عالمشاركه الحلوه

تحياتي

----------


## القلب المرح

السلام عليكم

موضوع  جميل  ومتميز 

ولكن عندي راي   ويمكن يخالف الجميع

فان تلك الشجرات التي  ذكرتيها لاتعني بصفاتها لجميع الاشخاص فمنهم من  يتميز بتلك الصفات ومنهم لا  
وليس جميعهم نفس الشئ في الصفات

ولكن هذه صفات اعتقاديه وليس صحيه 
فيعني لا احد يضع في ذاكرته بانها اغلبها صحيحه ففيها من هو صحيح وفيها من هو خاطئ 

واشكرك اختي عالموضوع 
وبالنسبة لشجرتي 
لا اعرف انا من اي مواليد بالتاريخ الميلادي ولذلك لا اعرف من اي شجره 

واسمحو لي عالاطاله 

وتقبلو تحياتي جميعا ..

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اخواني واخواتي

  للي يبغى يطلع تاريخه بالميلادي

  يدخل هالموقع ويحوله من هجري لميلادي 

http://prayer.al-islam.com/convert.asp?l=arb

----------


## القلب المرح

شكرا شمعة تحترق عالرابط

وبعد تحويل   تاريخ الميلاد من الهجري  الى الميلادي

عرفت انا شجرتي هي :

شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك 
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره المشاجرات إجهاد وعمل يميل إلى الكسل والتسيب ناعم 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً ينعي ويشتكي شديد الغيرة ومخلص. 

ومشكورين مرة اخرى عالموضوع 
تحياتي..

----------


## My tears

ربي يعطيك العافيه خيه .. الولاء الفاطمي ..

موضوع رائع ..

شجرتي .. 

1 مايو إلى 14 مايو.  .. شجرة الحور 

شجرة الحور: القلق 
يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 

بصراحه أحب اظهر بمنظر حلوو .. ما أحب اكون مبهدله .. 

وبالعكس تماماً .. اني واثقه من سلوكي .. الشجاعه ظهرت هالأيام   ;) ..

بس هذا تعليقي على الشجره .. الباقي كله معقول .. 

وما تقصري خيه .. بارك الله فيك ..

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## الولاء الفاطمي

مشكورين على المرور والله يعطيكم الف عافيه |69|

   بنوته توته ينطبق عليش عدل ههههه أمزح بس في تشونه 

  بيسان (ألوشه) احم احم  ينطبق شويه بس في ياالله ولا تزعلي كله 



      والبقيه تسلموا على المرور والله لايحرمني من ردودكم ان شاء الله 
              والسامع يقول آمين

----------


## بيسان

اللهم صل ِعلى محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم 
من أي شجرة أنت ؟....."

ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير ............................. شجرة التفاح 
2 يناير إلى 11 يناير . ......................... شجرة تنوب 
12 يناير إلى 24 يناير ......................... شجرة الدردار 
25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير …....................... شجرة سرو 
4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ......................... شجرة حور 
9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير ....................... شجرة الأرز 
19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير ..................... شجرة صنوبر 
1 مارس إلى 10 مارس ..….................. شّجرة صفصاف 
11 مارس إلى 20 مارس .................... شجرة كلس 
21 مارس ................................. شجرة البلّوط 
22مارس إلى 31 مارس..................... شجرة البندق 
1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل ...................... شجرة لسان العصفور 
11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل .................... شجرة قيقب 
21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل .................... شجرة جوز 
1 مايو إلى 14 مايو ........................ شجرة الحور 
15 مايو إلى 24 مايو ...................... شجرة الكستناء 
25 مايو إلى 3 يونيو ....................... شجرة رمادية 
4 حزيران إلى 13 يونيو .................... شجرة نّير 
14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو .................... شّجرة تين 
24 يونيو ................................ شجرة البتول 
25 يونيو 4 يوليو ........................ شجرة التفاح 
5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو ..................... شجرة تنّوب 
15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …............... شجرة دردار 
26 يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس …............... شجرة سرو 
5أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس ............... شجرة حور 
14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس ............ شجرة الأرز 
24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . ............. شجرة صنوبر 
3 سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر ................ شّجرة صفصاف 
13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر .............. شجرة كلس 
23 سبتمبر . .......................... شجرة الزيتون 
24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر .......... شجرة البندق 
4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . ............... شجرة لسان عصفور 
14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . ............. شجرة قيقب 
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر . .......... شجرة الجوز 
12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر . ............. شجرة الكستناء 
22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . .............. شجرة الرمادية 
2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . ............. شجرة شجرة نّير 
12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر ............. شجرة تين 
22 ديسمبر . ......................... شجرة الزيتون

----------


## بيسان

شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 
_________________________________________________
شجرة التنوب: الغامض 
ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الدردار: النبيل 
نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي. 

__________________________________________________ 
شجرة السرو: الإخلاص
ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الأرز: الإيمان 
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين . 
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة صنوبرِ الدقيق 
يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الصفصاف: السوداوي 
جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك 
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره المشاجرات إجهاد وعمل يميل إلى الكسل والتسيب ناعم 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً ينعي ويشتكي شديد الغيرة ومخلص. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة البلوط: 
طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع قدماه على الأرض أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال. 

__________________________________________________ 
شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي 
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب نزوات صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس دقيق في الحكم. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة لسان العصفور: الحساسية 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا يسامح بسهولة . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة القيقب: استقلال العقلِ 
أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب .

----------


## بيسان

شجرة الجوزِ: العاطفة 
صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الحور: القلق 
يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة 
جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك . 
__________________________________________________ 
الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح 
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة النير: الذواق 
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة التين: الحساسية 
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة البتول: الإلهام 
مرح وجذاب وأنيق وودود بسيط ومتواضع ومعتدل لا يحب الإفراط في الشئ يمقت الرذيلة يحب الحياة بالشكل طبيعي وهادئ أنه شخص ليس عاطفي كثيراً يمتلى بالخيال وقليل الطموح يخلق الهدوء ويرضى بالوضع. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الزيتون: الحكمة 
يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوات والعنف متسامح مبتهج هادئ لديه حس التطور
__________________

يالله كل واحد يقول من أي شجرة ؟؟

وعن نفسي طلعلي شجرة النير

تحياتي

----------


## بحر الشوق

شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة 
جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك .



*ارحب بك اخيه*
*على التواصل* 
*المفعم بالفائدة*
*وتواصل مبارك* 
*ان شاء الله..*


** 
*تحياتي*
*بحر الشوق*

----------


## القيادي

شجرة القيقب: استقلال العقلِ 
أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب .

مشكورة اختي موضوع جميل جداً


حياتي هنا

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

شجرة لسان العصفور: الحساسية 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا يسامح بسهولة . 


تسلمين اختي ع الموضوع الرائع
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
الضحكة البريئه

----------


## شجون آل البيت

السلام 

مشكوووورة غاليتي بيسونة على الطرح الجميل 

تسلم يدك ولا ننحرم من جديدك الرائع 

يعطيك ربي العافية 

والسلام 

أختك 

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## بيسان

*بحر الشوق*

*حياتي هنا*

*الضحكة البريئه*

*شجون ال البيت*

*يسلمووووووووو على مروركم وتعقيبكم الكريم*

*سلمت اناملكم*

*لكم مني اجمل تحيه*

*وبالتوفيق*

----------


## عبير الزهراء

مشكوره اختي بيسان
موضوع رائع
وفقكم الله

----------


## دمعه حزن

*شجرة التين: الحساسية* 
*حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء.*


*السلام عليكم ..*
*ألف شكر لك خيووه .. بيسان ..*
*يسلموا يديك على هالمشاركة الطيبه ..*
*الله يعطيك ألف صحة وعافية ..*
*لا تحرمينا من جديدك ..*

*تحياتي*
*دمعه حزن*

----------


## ايمــــــــــي

*شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 
_________________________________________________*

*يسلمو بيساااااان لطرحك الممتع المفيد*

----------


## بنت العواميه

شجرة الدردار: النبيل 
نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي.  

*ويشو ذي بعد شجره الرادار * 
*يسلمو ويعطيكِ الله العافيه أختي* *بيسان* 
*وصراحه أستانست وأني أدور.. وأقرأ* 
*ننتظر إبداعكِ القادم..* 


*تحياتي*

----------


## بيسان

مشكووووووووووووورين على مروركم الحلو

لقد اسعتموني بحظوركم

اخيه بنت العواميه شجره الدردار

وليست شجرة الرادار <<< حشى وين قاااااااعدين

مشكووووووووووووورين

----------


## الأمل كله

مشكورة عمري على هاي الموضوع

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

_لكل منا تاريخ ميلاد 

ولكن هل كل منا يعلم ماهي الشجرة المتوافقه معه طبقا لتاريخ ميلاده

تعالوا معى لتجدو كل ما تودون معرفته عن شجرتكم وصفاتها .. 

--------------------------------------------

3ديسمبر - 1 يناير: شجرة التفاح 


2 يناير - 11 يناير: شجرة تنوب 


12 يناير - 24 يناير: شجرة الدردار 


25 يناير - 3 فبراير : شجرة سرو 


4 فبراير - 8 فبراير: شجرة حور 


9 فبراير - 18 فبراير: شجرة الأرز 


19 فبراير - 28 فبراير: شجرة صنوبر 


1 مارس - 10 مارس : الشّجرة صفصاف 


11 مارس - 20 مارس : شجرة كلس 


21 مارس : شجرة البلّوط 


22مارس - 31 مارس: شجرة البندق 


1 إبريل - 10 أبريل : شجرة لسان العصفور 


11 إبريل - 20 أبريل : شجرة قيقب 


21 أبريل - 30 أبريل: شجرة جوز 


1 مايو - 14 مايو: شجرة الحور 


15 مايو - 24 مايو : شجرة الكستناء 


25 مايو - 3 يونيو : شجرة رمادية 


4 يونيو- 13 يونيو: شجرة نّير 


14 يونيو - 23 يونيو: الشّجرة تين 


24 يونيو : شجرة البتول 


25 يونيو - 4 يوليو: شجرة التفاح 


5 يوليو - 14 يوليو : شجرة تنّوب 


15 يوليو - 25 يوليو : شجرة دردار 


26 يوليو - 4 أغسطس : شجرة سرو 


5أغسطس - 13 أغسطس : شجرة حور 


14 أغسطس - 23 أغسطس : شجرة الأرز 


24 أغسطس - 2 سبتمبر: شجرة صنوبر 


3 سبتمبر - 12 سبتمبر : الشّجرة صفصاف 


13 سبتمبر - 22 سبتمبر : شجرة كلس 


23 سبتمبر : شجرة الزيتون 


24 سبتمبر - 3 أكتوبر : شجرة البندق 


4 أكتوبر - 13 أكتوبر : شجرة لسان عصفور 


14 أكتوبر - 23 أكتوبر : شجرة قيقب 


من 24 أكتوبر - 11 نوفمبر : شجرة الجوز 


12 نوفمبر - 21 نوفمبر : شجرة الكستناء 


22 نوفمبر - 1 ديسمبر : شجرة الرمادية 


2 ديسمبر - 11 ديسمبر: شجرة نّير 


12 ديسمبر - 21 ديسمبر : الشجرة تين 


22 ديسمبر : شجرة الزيتون 


--------------------------------------------


شجرة التفاح: 
من سماته السّحر و الجاذبية، حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب. 
كريم ويعيش يومه خالي البال. 



شجرة التنوب: 
عنيد ومزاجي يميل إلى الأنانية ولكن يهتم بالمقربين منه، طموح وموهوب 
لديه العديد من الصدقات و يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 



شجرة الدردار: 
نبيل عقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوقا رفيعا معتدلا ، مبتهج يفضل 
أن يقود لا أن ينقاد. شريك مخلص ويملك روح الدعابة. 



شجرة السرو: 
يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفائل ويمتلئ سعادة يكره الوحدة 
مخلص حاد الطبع ومهمل لكنه شديد الاخلاص. 



شجرة الأرز: 
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية. واثق من نفسه يرغب 
من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك مواهب عديدة متفائل و يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة. 



شجرة صنوبرِ الدقي: 
يحب الرفقة، نشيط، يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة مريحة، يقع في الحب بسهولة، مثالي و جدير بالثقة. 



شجرة الصفصاف: 
جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً،عاشق للجمال والسفر، لا يعرف الراحة ، 
من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب 
ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه.



شجرة الكلسِ: 
يكره المشاجرات، يميل إلى الكسل قد يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء. 
يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بواحدة منها. 



شجرة البلوط: 
طبيعي نشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل لا يحب التغير يضع قدماه على الأرض. 



شجرة البندقِ: 
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباعا جيداً لدى 
الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الأجتماعية يملك 
شعبية صادق وشريك متسامح. 



شجرة لسان العصفور: 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خاليا من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت 
الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملئ0 بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض، سريع الغضب لكنه فنان. 



شجرة القيقب: 
خجول ومتحفظ و طموح، يحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة، 
عصبي المزاج، يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة ويحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب . 



شجرة الجوزِ: 
ملئ بالتناقضات، أحياناً يكون أنانيا وعدوانيا أحيانا نبيلا، واسع الأفق، 
ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود. متكبر أحيانا،ً 
شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات. 



شجرة الحور: 
واثق من سلوكه، شجاع عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه، 
صعب إرضاء هغالباً وحيد، مولع بالفن والطبيعة، يحب التنظيم، يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف. 



شجرة الكستناءِ: 
مرح، دبلوماسي، حيوي لكنه حساس وسريع الغضب، أحياناً 
يتفوق في تصرفاته على الاخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه 
صعوبات في فهم الشريك . 



الشجرة الرمادية: 
جذاب بشكل غير عادي، مرح، مندفع، حيوي، كثير المطالب، 
لا يهتم بالنقد، طموح و ذكي و أناني، لكنه محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد 
عليه بشكل كبير، حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله 
و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 



شجرة النير: 
جماله هادئ، يهتم بمظهره، يتمتع بذوق رفيع ، نادراً ما 
يكون سعيداً واع جداً و سريع في اخذ القرارات. 



شجرة التين: 
حساس، قويً، عنيد، مستقل، لا يسمح بالتناقضات ، 
يحب الحياة والعائلة، يتصف بروح الدعابة والكسل ويملك ذكاءً حاداَ. 



شجرة البتول: 
مرح وجذاب وأنيق بسيط ومتواضع لا يحب الإفراط في شئ، و يتميز بالهدوء. 



شجرة الزيتون: 
يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة، متوازن يتجنب 
العداوات والعنف، متسامح مبتهج هادئ ولديه حس المغامرة.

--------------------------------------------
كل واحد يقول لنا اهو من اي شجرة؟؟!!_

_تحياتي ...
م ن ق و و و ل_

----------


## عماد علي

الله يعطيك ألف عافية........ هذه أبراج جديدة تسلم الايادي.

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

انا أول مرة اسمع باشجار بعد ..
مشكورة على الشجر ..
ننتظر جديد ..
دمت بوود ..

----------


## دمعة المقهور

_   مشكورة أختي توتة بحرانية وعساك عالقوة -- موضوع حلو ونافع -- متباركة بالعيد قبل الزحمة ودمتي بالف  صحة وعافية -  -  _

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

ابي اعرف ليش
دمعة المقهور

ولــكم
اسعدني مروركم

----------


## نور الهدى

مشكورة توتة 

بس الي طلع لي فيه اشياء صح 

وفيه اشياء مو فيني ابد 

عساك على القوة 

والله يوفقك في الدراسة وحياتك بعد 

اختك 

ام محمد

----------


## شجون آل البيت

شجرة الصفصاف: 
جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً،عاشق للجمال والسفر، لا يعرف الراحة ، 
من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب 
ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه.

مشكوووورة خيتو توته بس ما ينطبق كل شي..

يعطيك العافية . وتسلم يدك.. 

والسلام..

أختك..

شجووون آل البيت(ع)

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

أم محمد
شجون آل البيت

شكرا على الردود الروعة

----------


## آخر شقآوهـ ..~

_شجرة لسان العصفور: 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خاليا من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت 
الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملئ0 بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض، سريع الغضب لكنه فنان._ 

تسلمي ع الموضوع الحلو
يعطيكِ ربي الف عافيه
بانتظار جديدكِ
تحياتي..
ضحكووه

----------


## أمل الظهور

*السلام عليكم* 

*شجرة الدردار: 
نبيل عقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوقا رفيعا معتدلا ، مبتهج يفضل 
أن يقود لا أن ينقاد. شريك مخلص ويملك روح الدعابة. 


كل شيء ينطبق على شخصيتي خاصة يملك روح الدعابة* 

*مشكوره يالغلا* 

*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## ام باسم

مشكورة توتة

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*الضحكة البريئة*
*أمل الظهور*
*ام باسم*

*يسلمو على المرور والرد*

----------


## يوم بيوم

تسلم اناملك ياتووووتة الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## الزين يفرض نفسه

*الله يسلمك ويعافيك*

----------


## سمراء

شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 
شجرة التين: الحساسية 
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة والأطفال والعائلة والحيوانات وخاصة الفراشة يتصف بروح الدعابة والتسيب والكسل ويملك موهبة علمية وذكاء. 
__________________________________________________

تسلم اخوي الولاء الفاطمي على الموضوع الرائع
وربي لا يحرمنا من جديدك
تحياتي
سمراء

----------


## ..)(ونة حزن)(..

الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح 
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن لا يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 


شكرا لك اخي الولاء الفاطمي

الله يعطيك العافية

تحياتي

----------


## أباالصلط

شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 

الحمد لله الذي كر ميني بي دنيتي وعزني بي اخرتي 


أباالصلط

----------


## عنيده

*شجرة الزيتون: الحكمة 
يحب الشمس مشاعره جميلة ودافئة واقي متوازن يتجنب العدوات والعنف متسامح مبتهج هادئ لديه حس التطور*

*يسلموووو*

----------


## الـمـشـاكـسـه

شجرة الصفصاف: السوداوي 
جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه . 

يسلمووووووووووووووو

----------


## للدموع إحساس

_شجرة الجوزِ: العاطفة 
صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات._

_موضوع رائع جدا .._
_شكرا لمجهودك أوخيه .._
_دمتي بحفظ الرحمن .._

----------


## sh0osh0o

*شجرة التنوب: الغامض 
ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 


اسم الشجره غريب علي و لامره سمعت به من قبل وبالنسبه للمواصفات بصراحه اغلبها تنطبق علي 

مشكوووره مشرفتنا على الموضوع الجميل 

دمتي بود*

----------


## ايات الروح

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

*من أي شجره أنت؟


23ديسمبر إلى 1 يناير ........ شجرة التفاح 
2 يناير إلى 11 يناير . .... . .. شجرة تنوب 
12 يناير إلى 24 يناير . .... . شجرة الدردار 
25 يناير إلى 3 فبراير ….... شجرة سرو 
4 فبراير إلى 8 فبراير ......... شجرة حور 
9 فبراير إلى 18 فبراير . ... . شجرة الأرز 
19 فبراير إلى 28 فبراير . . . شجرة صنوبر 
1 مارس إلى 10 مارس ...… الشّجرة صفصاف 
11 مارس إلى 20 مارس . .. . شجرة كلس 
21 مارس . ...................... . شجرة البلّوط 
22مارس إلى 31 مارس....... . . . شجرة البندق 
1 إبريل إلى 10 أبريل . ....... . شجرة لسان العصفور 
11 إبريل إلى 20 أبريل . ..... شجرة قيقب 
21 أبريل إلى 30 أبريل ... . . شجرة جوز 
1 مايو إلى 14 مايو. . ...... شجرة الحور 
15 مايو إلى 24 مايو . .... . شجرة الكستناء 
25 مايو إلى 3 يونيو . ...... . شجرة رمادية 
4 حزيران إلى 13 يونيو . . . شجرة نّير 
14 يونيو إلى 23 يونيو . ..... . الشّجرة تين 
24 يونيو . . ................... شجرة البتول 
25 يونيو 4 يوليو . .......... . شجرة التفاح 
5 يوليو إلى 14 يوليو ..... . . شجرة تنّوب 
15 يوليو 1إلى 25 يوليو …... شجرة دردار 
26 يوليو إلى 4 أغسطس …..... شجرة سرو 
5أغسطس إلى 13 أغسطس . .... . شجرة حور 
14 أغسطس إلى 23 أغسطس ... . . شجرة الأرز 
24 أغسطس إلى 2 سبتمبر . ...... . شجرة صنوبر 
3 سبتمبر إلى 12 سبتمبر . . ....... الشّجرة صفصاف 
13 سبتمبر إلى 22 سبتمبر ......... . شجرة كلس 
23 سبتمبر . ...... ........... شجرة الزيتون 
24 سبتمبر إلى تشرين 3 أكتوبر ...... . . شجرة البندق 
4 أكتوبر إلى 13 أكتوبر . ........... . شجرة لسان عصفور 
14 أكتوبر إلى 23 أكتوبر . ...... . شجرة قيقب 
من 24 أكتوبر إلى 11 نوفمبر .. ....... . شجرة الجوز 
12 نوفمبر إلى 21 نوفمبر . ........ . شجرة الكستناء 
22 نوفمبر إلى 1 ديسمبر . ........... . شجرة الرمادية 
2 ديسمبر إلى 11 ديسمبر . .......... . شجرة شجرة نّير 
12 ديسمبر إلى 21 ديسمبر .......... . . الشجرة تين 
22 ديسمبر . ............................. . شجرة الزيتون 


شجرة التفاح: البنية الضعيفة 
فيه الكثير من السّحر الجاذبية يتصف بهالة لطيفة حساس ومغامر ويحب الغزل يعيش دائماً حالة من الحب يحتاج أن يكون حبيب ومحبوب شريك مقدام كريم جداً يملك مواهب علمية يعيش يومه خالي البال وفيلسوف وخيالي . 
_________________________________________________
شجرة التنوب: الغامض 
ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الدردار: النبيل 
نبيل وعقلاني شكله لطيف يملك ذوق في اللبس معتدل الطلبات يميل إلى أن لا يغفر أخطاء الآخرين مبتهج يفضل أن يقود لا أن ينقاد شريك أمين ومخلص ويحب أن يعرف جميع المواقف ويعطي قرارات عن الآخرين صاحب عقل نبيل وكريم ويملك روح الدعابة وعملي. 

__________________________________________________ 
شجرة السرو: الإخلاص 
ذو بنية قوية و متكيف يأخذ ما تمنحه له الحياةَ متفاءل ويمتلى سعادة يحب المال والمدح يكره الوحدة حبيب عاطفي الذي لا يمكن أن يكون حبيب عاطفي ومن الصعب أرضاه مخلص حاد الطبع ومتزمت ومهمل. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الأرز: الإيمان 
جماله نادر يعرف كيف يتكيف يحب الرفاهية والصحة الجيدة وليس خجول يميل أن يستصغر الأخرين . 
يتمتع بصحة جيدة واثق من نفسه لحوح غير صبور يرغب من أن يلفت نظر الآخرين يملك مواهب عديدة مكافح متفاءل بشكل صحي ينتظر حب صادق يستطيع أن يتخذ القرارات بسرعة. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة صنوبرِ الدقيق 
يحب الرفقة الملائمة له نشيط جداً يعرف كيف يجعل الحياة مريحة طبيعي رفيق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون مرافق جيد ولكنه نادراً ما يكون ودود يقع في الحب بسهوله وبشكل عنيف ثم سريعاً ما يتوقف عن هذا الحب بنفس السرعة خيباته وفشله العديدة جعله مثالي جدير بالثقة وعملي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الصفصاف: السوداوي 
جميل ولكنه ملئ بالتشاؤم جذاب يملك ذوقاً حسناً وعاشق للجمال والسفر حالم لا يعرف الراحة يحب النزوات صادق يمكن أن يؤثر في الآخرين ولكن من الصعب العيش معه يطلب الكثير لديه حاسة جيدة يعاني من الحب ولكنه أحياناً يجد الشريك الذي يستطيع أن يعتمد عليه . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الكلسِ: الشّك 
يقبل ما تقدمه له الحياة بطريقة هادئة يكره المشاجرات إجهاد وعمل يميل إلى الكسل والتسيب ناعم 
يكره القتال إجهاد وعمل يميل إِلى الكسلِ والتسيب، ناعم ولين يضحي من أجل الأصدقاء يتمتع بمواهب عديدة ولكنه لا يتمسك بوحدة منها حتى تزهر دائماً ينعي ويشتكي شديد الغيرة ومخلص. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة البلوط: 
طبيعي ونشيط شجاع وقوي وصارم ومستقل وحساس لا يحب التغير يضع قدماه على الأرض أنه شخص صاحب الأفعال. 

__________________________________________________ 
شجرة البندقِ: الاستثنائي 
ساحر وسهل ومتفهم يعرف كيف يعطي أنطباع جيداً لدى الآخرين شخصية نشيطة في الحفلات الاجتماعية يملك شعبية مزاجي ومحب صاحب نزوات صادق وشريك متسامح ويملك إحساس دقيق في الحكم. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة لسان العصفور: الحساسية 
ملئ بالسحر والابتهاج موهوب خالي من الأنانية يحب أن يلفت الانتباه يحب الحياة عاطفي ملي بالحركة لا يعرف الراحة قلق إلى درجة المرض سواء كان مستقل أو تابع ذواق جيد فنان سريع الغضب عاطفي رفيق جيد لا يسامح بسهولة . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة القيقب: استقلال العقلِ 
أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الجوزِ: العاطفة 
صارم غريب وملي بالتناقضات أحياناً يكون أناني وعدواني نبيل واسع الأفق ردوده غير متوقعه تلقائي وعفوي طموح بشكل لا محدود لا يملك مرونة شريك صعب المراس لا يعرف الحب بصفة دائمة وشريك نادر متكبر أحياناً مبدع استراتيجي شديد الغيرة والغضب لا يعرف المساومات. 

شجرة الحور: القلق 
يحب أن يتزين كثيراً غير واثق من سلوكه شجاع عند الضرورة يحتاج الراحة والصفاء في محيطه صعب إرضاءه غالباً وحيد مولع بالفن والطبيعة يحب التنظيم و يميل إلى الفلسفة يمكن الاعتماد عليه في أي موقف يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة الكستناءِ: الأمانة 
جماله غير عادي لا يفضل أن يكون موضع إعجاب لديه إحساس جيد بالتطور والعدالة مرح دبلوماسي حيوي لكن في رفقته حساس وسريع الغضب أحياناً يتفوق في تصرفاته على الأخرين يحب مرة واحدة ولكنه يواجه صعوبات في فهم الشريك . 
__________________________________________________ 
الشجرة الرمادية: الطّموح 
جذاب بشكل غير عادي مرح مندفع حيوي كثير المطالب لا يهتم بالنقد طموح و ذكي و موهوب يحب أن لا يؤمن بالقضاء والقدر يمكن أن يكون أناني أنه شخص محل ثقة ويمكن الاعتماد عليه بشكل كبير حبيب مخلص ومتعقل ويتحكم في قلبه وعقله و يأخذ المشاركة بشكل جدي . 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة النير: الذواق 
جماله هادئ يهتم بمظهره ويتمتع بذوق جيد يميل إلى الأنا يصنع الحياة المريحة والمحتملة يميل إلى المعقول يبحث عن الشفقة والتقدير والشريك العاطفي يحلم بحبيب غير عادي ونادراً ما يكون سعيداً بمشاعره يشك في معظم الناس ومطلقاً لا يكون متأكد من القرارات ولكنه واعي جداً. 
__________________________________________________ 
شجرة التين: الحساسية 
حساس قوي جداً، عنيد نوعاً ما مستقل لا يسمح بالتناقضات أو المجادلات، يحب الحياة 

وصلني عبر الاميل*

----------


## ياجرح

شجرة الكستناء

ممممم


مشكورة على الموضوع خيووو

----------


## ايات الروح

ياجرح

----------


## العالم الآخر

ههههههههههههههههه
مشكورة

----------


## أمل الظهور

> *شجرة التنوب: الغامض* 
> *ذواق بدرجة غير عادية صاحب كرامة يحب أي شئ عنيد مزاجي جميل يميل إلى الأنانية ولكنه يهتم بالمقربين منه بالأحرى الأكبر منه طموح جداً ودؤوب وموهوب ولكنه لا يرضي الحبيبة لديه العديد من الصدقات والعديد من الأعداء و شخص يمكن الاعتماد عليه .* 
> *__________________________________________________*







*اممم صحيح 85%*


*تسلمي ايوته* 


*موفقه*

----------


## RamSia

انا من شجرة الصفصاف يعطيكي العافيه بجد اختبار اول مرة اشوفه حلو ولزيز

----------


## salaam

* اني من شجره الكستناء*
*مره  حلوو *

----------


## شوق المحبة

*شجرة القيقب:*

* استقلال العقلِ* 

*أنه شخص غير عادي ملي بالخيال والأصالة خجول ومتحفظ طموح فخور ويحترم نفسه متعطش للتجارب الجديدة أحياناً عصبي المزاج فيه العديد من العقد يملك ذاكرة جيدة يتعلم بسهولة معقد من الحب يحب أن يكون موضع إعجاب ..*


*مــ ش ــكووورة آيوووته ..*



*ع ــطاكِ ربي ألف ع ــافية ..*



*دمتي في حفظه ..*

----------


## ورده محمديه

(شجرة الجوز)

بصراحه موكل الكلام ينطبق علي مشكوره اختي على الموضوع
          وتقبلي مروري

----------


## همس الصمت

*شجرة التفاح ( البنية الضعفية )*
*اغلب الكلام ينطبق علي ..*
*يسلمووووا للموضوع الحلووو ..*

----------


## عنيده

شجره الزيتوون .. 


يسلمووو ع الاشجار الحلوووه .. 


تحياتي

----------


## شواطئ شوق

يسلموو على الموضوع
شجرة سرو

----------


## عشقها الحب

> شجرة البندق : الإستثنائي



مشكوره على الموضوع الحلو


مع ودي

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

شجرة رمادية 
يسلمو خيتوا الغالية 
ايات الروح
طرح رائع

----------

